# Pregnant 3yr old



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a three yr old and she is about a month pregnant and for the last two days I can not get her to eat at all I have tried adding can food to her dry and she still sticks her nose up at it. She has also been getting sick the last day and half, I don't know if it has to do with the weather here in Arizona being so damn hot ( 110+) for the last week or what. Could some one give me some help on some other tricks to get her to eat, I really don't want to start giving her human food. Thanks for any answers.

Jan


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you tried giving her boiled chicken breast cut into tiny piecs mixed in her dry food ? when mine wouldnt eat I tried that and they soon wolfed it down :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Chicken is great stuff !!! Also rice in it.....


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes I had tried chicken tonight and all she did was smell it and then walked way from it. The food she gets has rice in it. I guess if she wont eat tomorrow I will have to take her to the vet. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I know u dnt wna put her on straight human food but have u tried a piece of chicken on its own?


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Yea I have tried giving her just plain chicken and she will eat just a few bites and that is it then she turns her nose up at it. I guess I'll have to take her to the vet on monday.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

id take her before - how many days has it been since she ate ?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Update......?


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry that I have not kept you up to daete on her progress, but tonight I was able to get her to eat a little bit of hot dog, salamon, and some ceasar dog food, which is more than she has eaten in 4 days. the vet had given her sucralfate and amoxicilin to see if that does not help. I am going to give the meds a couple of days to see what happens if her appitite does not increase than I am taking her in to have a ultra-sound done to see if the pups are alive or what. I will keep everyone posted on her progress.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Jan said:


> Sorry that I have not kept you up to daete on her progress, but tonight I was able to get her to eat a little bit of hot dog, salamon, and some ceasar dog food, which is more than she has eaten in 4 days. the vet had given her sucralfate and amoxicilin to see if that does not help. I am going to give the meds a couple of days to see what happens if her appitite does not increase than I am taking her in to have a ultra-sound done to see if the pups are alive or what. I will keep everyone posted on her progress.



Some bitched in that stage of Pregnancy will have morning sickness and not want to eat. They even vomit like human woman. As long as she is getting SOMEthing in her belly and water she will be fine :wink:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

well I took her in today for blood work instead of the ultra sound I ad spoke to severl vet techs and another vet and they all said to do the blood work first, they all had said that if she had a dead puppy in her she would have already had aborted the pregnancy. I should get the results tomorrow I will let everyone know what the vet said.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

good luck jan I will keep her in my thoughts :wave:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I hope she is doing better today... Try giving her some cheese.. and if she eats it melt some over her food.. Gadget loves it that way.. it only takes a few seconds in the microwave... 

Please update us asap


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

I had asked the vet about cheese and she said no. All I can do is hope that she will start eating on her own this weekend, in the mean time I will keep feeding her by putting the food on my finger and then putting it in her mouth. I'll update in a couple of days to let you know how she is doing


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Dont know why he said no to cheese as it is a really good source of calcium for dogs and they are allowed a tiny small ampount each day and I would of thought it was even more beneficial to pregnant dogs as it will help the bones and give her some much needed calorific value - at the end of the day I would try anything( alslong as its not posionous) because its better than nothing, you could try cooked meats like ham - my dogs love that :wave:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Well I have decied to take her to another vet for a second opinion and possibly have an x-ray done to see if one of the pups is laying on her stomach. My daughter was out yesterday and she is a vet tech and she thinks there is a pup laying on her stomach. I am getting her to eat a little on her own but for the biggest part I have to still hand feed her. I will post tomorrow night when I get home from the vets to let every one know what this other vet says


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Well I took Kasa to the other vet and had the xray done could not see the pups at this time since she is only 33 days pregnant, but it did show that her utures is inlarged, but nothing out of the ordnary for a pregnant dog. The vet told me to let her go for 24 hours to she if she will start to eat on her own, she thinks that she is just wanting to be spoiled by me haveing to force feed her. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww so maybe she just feels like acting like a princess in her hormonal state :lol: 

Im glad they didnt find anything abnormal

Keep us posted on how shes doing :wave:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Well today she did eat on her own after mixing a concoction of dry, cannned and chicken together, I guess anything to get her to eat. so I guess I wil take it one day at a time and hope for the best.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im very relieved shes had something to eat as you are :lol:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes I am very relieved that she is eating on her own now, infact she is even gaining weight. As soon as she has her pups I will post pics of them.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh Im so glad shes picked up and is putting on weight and I cant weight to see pics - heres to a happy and healthy birth and pups :wave:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

*Kasa*

Everyone Kasa had her puppies today the vet thought she was only going to have 3 but she had 5, 3 boy and 2 girls. I will post pics under the pic section[/img]


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow - congrats Jan - hope her and pups are all doing well cant wait too see pics  will you be keeping any


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is great news! I hope all involved are doing o.k.! :wave:


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

Kasa had the pups are doing great. the pups are picking up weight and I can't wait until there eyes open up now. I just posted a pic of the pups in the picture gallery


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello*

That great news. What a worry. I wonder why she wasn't eating? Was it because the baby was on her belly?


----------

